# Dushevina beats Hradecka to win Istanbul Cup



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Vera Dushevina of Russia has beaten Lucie Hradecka of the Czech Republic 6-0, 6-1 in the Istanbul Cup final to win her first WTA title.


----------

